# MariettaPups.com - Justin Danials. Atlanta, GA.



## SaltyMaltese

I purchased a dog from Justin for my Mom a few years ago for Mother's Day. Justin was very cooperative and friendly, however you can look in my other thread and see that my dog passed away at a very young age, of only 3.5 years old. When my dog initially had seizures and I brought this up with him, I got a very nonchalant type of response about he had never heard this from any of the other dog owners in the past. 

Just wanted to give a heads up to any other potential dog owners that are looking to purchase in the Atlanta, GA area. 

keywords: atlanta, georgia, marietta, kennesaw, smyrna, powder springs, maltese, maltipoo


----------



## Ladysmom

Oh, I know all about Justin Daniels! He's not a breeder, but a broker. He's got several different websites he sells his puppies through:

familyshihtzu.com

familyyorkies.com

http://www.facebook.com/mariettapups


----------



## Snowbody

This is why we always try to warn people who come to SM about whom they get dogs from. They can look as cute as can be but could have serious issues. Of course it can happen to any dog, but best to steer clear of brokers, pet shops, BYBs and puppy mills.:angry:


----------



## SaltyMaltese

Ladysmom said:


> Oh, I know all about Justin Daniels! *He's not a breeder, but a broker. *He's got several different websites he sells his puppies through:
> 
> familyshihtzu.com
> 
> familyyorkies.com
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/mariettapups


If you don't mind, could you stand behind your comment as to how you know he is a broker, and not a breeder. I hope that future search engine results will bring potential buyers to this page, so they can see to be careful with JD. In addition, what red flags/clues should a first time dog buyer look for so they're not purchasing "defective" dogs. 

I hope this post doesn't go ignored, because my goal isn't to bash JD, but rather bring his customer service and the dogs he sells to light.


----------



## Ladysmom

SaltyMaltese said:


> If you don't mind, could you stand behind your comment as to how you know he is a broker, and not a breeder. I hope that future search engine results will bring potential buyers to this page, so they can see to be careful with JD. In addition, what red flags/clues should a first time dog buyer look for so they're not purchasing "defective" dogs.
> 
> I hope this post doesn't go ignored, because my goal isn't to bash JD, but rather bring his customer service and the dogs he sells to light.


If you look at the photos on JD's Facebook page and his three websites selling puppies, you do not see any pictures of adult dogs, only puppies. It's a huge red flag that he is not breeding the puppies himself, but acting as a middleman. 

Do you still have your Maltese's papers? If they are AKC papers, the breeder's name would be on them.

If you look in our Breeder's section there are lots of threads pinned about how to find a reputable breeder.

I am so sorry for loss. Good for you for trying to make sure that no one else goes through the same heartbreak.


----------



## Sylie

SaltyMaltese said:


> If you don't mind, could you stand behind your comment as to how you know he is a broker, and not a breeder. I hope that future search engine results will bring potential buyers to this page, so they can see to be careful with JD. In addition, what red flags/clues should a first time dog buyer look for so they're not purchasing "defective" dogs.
> 
> I hope this post doesn't go ignored, because my goal isn't to bash JD, but rather bring his customer service and the dogs he sells to light.


For me the first red-flag that would make me close the page is that it is advertising puppies for sale. Reputable show breeders have a website that showcases their show dogs, with only a mention of puppies.

Second, he asks for a deposit that can be made right there, without even interviewing a potential adopter.

A few good and responsible breeders do work with more than one breed, however more than one breed would again cause me to close the page.

Even the name gives away a lot. The name should sound like a kennel name, not one designed to advertise and sell puppies.

I want to see dogs and bitches that have earned a championship, and I want to see their pedigrees. I want to see photos, not of cute puppies, but of the dogs they breed being awarded ribbons at shows.


----------

